# Bild von Rot in Blau



## bRainLaG (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich bin absoluter Photoshop nichtkönner brauch aber mein Bild von rot in blau (0,220,255)

http://h5.abload.de/img/karo58lg.gif

ich hoffe ein netter User kann mir kurz helfen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Juni 2011)

Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfach anzuwendende Funktion.
Bild -> Einstellungen -> Farbton/Sättigung
Image -> Adjustments -> Hue/Saturation

Bei Bedarf kannst du auch noch in dem o.g. Dialog die Option "Einfärben" (Colorize) aktivieren.

Kannst du also problemlos selber machen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,
und wenn du dir eine eigene Raute mit einer Farbe deiner Wahl erstellen willst kannst du dir diesen Beitrag von vor ein paar Tagen durchlesen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Juni 2011)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> und wenn du dir eine eigene Raute mit einer Farbe deiner Wahl erstellen willst kannst du dir diesen Beitrag von vor ein paar Tagen durchlesen ...


... oder der Einfachheit halber die Raute als Formebene mit dem "Eigene Form" Werkzeug erstellen. In der Sammlung "Shapes" (Formen?) findet man die Raute.

Gruß
Martin


----------

